# Fucking Ni**ers Cant shoot Straight



## murf23 (Sep 29, 2011)

Some lil ni**er shot and killed a poor 80 year old man last night here in Brooklyn ...Why cant they learn how to fucking shoot a gun so they only kill each other ...Fucking niggers always the same shit on the news


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 29, 2011)

just so sad man


----------



## murf23 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yea I never understand how they dont kill anybody they are aiming at ....If Im shooting at someone you best believe they are gonna get shot


----------



## big60235 (Sep 29, 2011)

Happens everyday here too. Either some little kid or an older person just minding there own business gets killed and the gang bangers just keep on shooting. Law enforcement should provide shooting practice and classes, it would make there jobs much easier to just let them fuckers just kill each other off. Don't even investigate it just put'em in a body bag and throw'em in a hole. Everyone else is safer, no one is wasting my tax money, and I can find some grape kool aid.


----------



## big60235 (Sep 29, 2011)

murf23 said:


> Yea I never understand how they dont kill anybody they are aiming at ....If Im shooting at someone you best believe they are gonna get shot



It because them cracked out twiggy bastards can't handle a full auto gun. They end up spraying rounds every where except in the spot the first aim'd.


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 29, 2011)

Very sad. 

I was going to make a joke but I'll refrain, so I don't look like the asshole!


----------



## SFW (Sep 29, 2011)

Yo Murph where in BK are you from? I grew up in Marine Park, family is from bensonhurst though.


----------



## Rednack (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah..It's too bad we can't have kill a nigger day here in the good old USA, like back in the day...


----------



## meow (Sep 29, 2011)

They should learn how to properly hold and operate a firearm...silly niggas, holding your gat sideways wont make u a better shooter..


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 29, 2011)

murf23 said:


> Yea I never understand how they dont kill anybody they are aiming at ....If Im shooting at someone you best believe they are gonna get shot



It's because the stupid fucks can't hold the gun properly.  They hold it sideways.  The scary part is I've seen it at the range.  They start shooting and can't figure out why they can't hit the silhouette at five yards.  I'm surprised nobody has tried marketing semi-auto slides with sights on the side.  Not really to improve their shooting but just so the numpties kill each other rather than innocent bystanders or someone next door to the house they were shooting at.  

On the plus side it gives the cops a better chance of gunning the suckers down without getting themselves shot.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## big60235 (Sep 29, 2011)

What about giving them Idaho? Fence that useless state off, split it down the middle (automatically creating a Weesssttt SIDD and Eeeassstt SIDD), change the pronuciation to I Da Ho, and bus all them fucker on in. Cargo planes can drop in food, guns, and ammo them they will just kill each other pretty quickly.

We'll be farming that land again within 5 years. I'll personally pay an extra couple $$$ for potatoes for the next couple of years!!!

Really it's the same as what we did with the Indians in the Dakota's and the Mexican in Arizonia and New Mexico.


----------



## murf23 (Sep 29, 2011)

SFW said:


> Yo Murph where in BK are you from? I grew up in Marine Park, family is from bensonhurst though.


 


Im actaully in Queens but where the shooting took place is really not that far ...And I used to hang in besonhurst 86 st a long long time ago .


----------



## oufinny (Sep 29, 2011)

big60235 said:


> What about giving them Idaho? Fence that useless state off, split it down the middle (automatically creating a Weesssttt SIDD and Eeeassstt SIDD), change the pronuciation to I Da Ho, and bus all them fucker on in. Cargo planes can drop in food, guns, and ammo them they will just kill each other pretty quickly.
> 
> We'll be farming that land again within 5 years. I'll personally pay an extra couple $$$ for potatoes for the next couple of years!!!
> 
> Really it's the same as what we did with the Indians in the Dakota's and the Mexican in Arizonia and New Mexico.



Idaho is quite beautiful, give them fucking North Dakota.  Freeze there ass off for 6-8 months a year and just enough oil and gas so they can stay moderately warm and keep the friers on at KFC!


----------



## murf23 (Sep 29, 2011)

Why did somebody edit my post? ...The one who did this is a lil fucking nigger .And if you think thats racist too fucking bad . I am racisist againgst niggers and the poor 80 year old man who got shot and killed was a black man not a nigger . There is a big difference so please dont edit my post this is anything goes


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 29, 2011)

I didn't edit a goddam thing you nigger-hating Jew bag


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 29, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I didn't edit a goddam thing you nigger-hating Jew bag


----------



## murf23 (Sep 29, 2011)

sorry let me get back on your good side..... Me >  < Captn


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## big60235 (Sep 29, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -193937 reputation points from HialeahChico305.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



Got negg'd for my opinion on the matter in Anything Goes. I guess the Nigger and Indian  (I'm 30% Sioux Tribe American Indian and moms side is from Dakotas) comments was okay but the Mexican comment was over the top for Chico???? If you can handle the AG Kitchen stay the Fu(k out.. I think it even says that in the description!!!!!

Just so everyone is aware I am equal opportunity offender. I crack on my nationality all the time. If you can't laugh at yourself you sure as shit can't laugh at anyone else. Have found that people who can't deal with a joke about a nationality it's because they fell into the stereotype and it's always someone else's fault. Just man up and then it's not your problem anymore.


----------



## murf23 (Sep 29, 2011)

If you cant take anything goes stay the fuck out


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 29, 2011)

murf23 said:


> Im actaully in Queens but where the shooting took place is really not that far ...And I used to hang in besonhurst 86 st a long long time ago .


cousins live in HB right by border of bklyn and ive got fam still in east ny


----------



## Rednack (Sep 29, 2011)

murf23 said:


> If you cant take anything goes stay the fuck out


I'm starting to think you went to the local park as a child to learn the game of basketball and was gang banged by a small group of african americans..


----------



## murf23 (Sep 29, 2011)

Bro im right next to HB even go to the gym right there sometimes


And RED your kinda right just got it backwards ...When they came to my neiborhood park they got baseball bat raped


----------



## dogsoldier (Sep 29, 2011)

This is what they need...


----------



## dogsoldier (Sep 29, 2011)

On the serious side, the gangsters and punk pukes don't aim. They spray the area and hope they hit something.  There is no such thing as controlled marksmanship with street scum.  The cops at work busted a bunch of wanna be Crip bangers heading on campus to settle a score with some student. Among the weaponry taken was a sawed off SKS with an aftermarket 20 round magazine. The bangers jimmed the firing pin so it was locked and sticking out of the bolt. All he had to do was cock the SKS and let the bolt fly: 20 rounds of 7.62X39 indiscriminately with no control spraying all over the place.  If they fired this thing off in the student union, God only knows how many kids would have been hit.

They really sick part is, they just don't care.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 29, 2011)

Move to a dominantly white area of the country or city - problem solved.


----------



## murf23 (Sep 29, 2011)

^^^^^^ This didnt happen in my area just made me mad when I seen it on the news and the old mans 50 year old son on tv crying . At 80 years old this is how the poor old guy had to go . Just a fucking shame


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 29, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Move to a dominantly white area of the country or city - problem solved.


 
werd . . I'd rather hang out with mexicans like vortrit. They have much a better attitude towards life and have nice cuisine.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 29, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> werd . . I'd rather hang out with mexicans like vortrit. They have much a better attitude towards life and have nice cuisine.



I dig their music. Mariachi is good, and flamenco is the shit, although flamenco is all over the place. I use to hate Mexicans until I left my hillbilly land, and was able to form my own opinions. I have only met a handful of Mexicans, but they all seemed like good people.

Alright then, let the clan rally continue.


----------



## murf23 (Sep 29, 2011)

Pic from my youth ...Thats me on the left


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 29, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I dig their music. Mariachi is good, and flamenco is the shit, although flamenco is all over the place. I use to hate Mexicans until I left my hillbilly land, and was able to form my own opinions. I have only met a handful of Mexicans, but they all seemed like good people.
> 
> Alright then, let the clan rally continue.



Mexicans treated me well in their own country and the US. I met a couple of cool black guys too, but mostly a negative experience.


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 29, 2011)

murf23 said:


> Pic from my youth ...Thats me on the left




Aww look at you....


You made ignorance look so cute and innocent.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 29, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Mexicans treated me well in their own country and the US. I met a couple of cool black guys too, but mostly a negative experience.



Negative as in Mexico sucked?


----------



## murf23 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thnx Bro ...If your interested in joining pm me your references and a pic of course


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 29, 2011)

murf23 said:


> Thnx Bro ...If your interested in joining pm me your references and a pic of course



If you are speaking to me, I cant join your little group.  I'm only half white, the other half of me wants to slap the dunce cap off your little head and kick your parents' asses.


----------



## murf23 (Sep 29, 2011)

Oops your invite was just revoked


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 29, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Negative as in Mexico sucked?



No, the mexicans were cool wherever I met them. It's those fkg black bastards who gave me grief - just because I was white, handsome, jacked, educated & wealthy! Unbelievable!


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 30, 2011)

big60235 said:


> What about giving them Idaho? Fence that useless state off, split it down the middle (automatically creating a Weesssttt SIDD and Eeeassstt SIDD), change the pronuciation to I Da Ho, and bus all them fucker on in. Cargo planes can drop in food, guns, and ammo them they will just kill each other pretty quickly.
> 
> We'll be farming that land again within 5 years. I'll personally pay an extra couple $$$ for potatoes for the next couple of years!!!
> 
> Really it's the same as what we did with the Indians in the Dakota's and the Mexican in Arizonia and New Mexico.



Idaho?  Fuck you!  They've got some really good riding roads there.  Build a fifty foot high wall around Detroit and let them have that.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 30, 2011)

dogsoldier said:


> This is what they need...


 

You beat me to it  LOL


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 30, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> No, the mexicans were cool wherever I met them. It's those fkg black bastards who gave me grief - just because I was white, handsome, jacked, educated & wealthy! Unbelievable!


 And then you wole up in a puddle


----------



## ebn2002 (Sep 30, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Build a fifty foot high wall around Detroit and let them have that.



It's called I-94.  Didn't work though, nigs can jump too high.


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 30, 2011)

ebn2002 said:


> It's called I-94.  Didn't work though, nigs can jump too high.



I-94 is only one side, plus I-75 runs right through and gives them free access to the northern 'burbs.  Don't forget Woo'war' (Woodward to whitey), that is another free pass out.


----------



## ebn2002 (Sep 30, 2011)

Actually that 50 foot wall is a pretty good fukn idea


----------



## ExLe (Sep 30, 2011)

big60235 said:


> What about giving them Idaho? Fence that useless state off, split it down the middle (automatically creating a Weesssttt SIDD and Eeeassstt SIDD), change the pronuciation to I Da Ho, and bus all them fucker on in. Cargo planes can drop in food, guns, and ammo them they will just kill each other pretty quickly.
> 
> We'll be farming that land again within 5 years. I'll personally pay an extra couple $$$ for potatoes for the next couple of years!!!
> 
> Really it's the same as what we did with the Indians in the Dakota's and the Mexican in Arizonia and New Mexico.


 
They have already done this...

I think they called it Detroit...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 30, 2011)

maybe kunta kinte needs to get back to his roots.






 hard to do drive-bys with spears


----------



## Gissurjon (Sep 30, 2011)

murf23 said:


> Pic from my youth ...Thats me on the left



I heard the Klan shared allot of their ideology with the catholic church. Especially when it comes to child participation.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 30, 2011)

dogsoldier said:


> On the serious side, the gangsters and punk pukes don't aim. They spray the area and hope they hit something. There is no such thing as controlled marksmanship with street scum. The cops at work busted a bunch of wanna be Crip bangers heading on campus to settle a score with some student. Among the weaponry taken was a sawed off SKS with an aftermarket 20 round magazine. The bangers jimmed the firing pin so it was locked and sticking out of the bolt. All he had to do was cock the SKS and let the bolt fly: 20 rounds of 7.62X39 indiscriminately with no control spraying all over the place. If they fired this thing off in the student union, God only knows how many kids would have been hit.
> 
> They really sick part is, they just don't care.


 
must have a white freind  to jerry rig that gun


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 30, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Idaho? Fuck you! They've got some really good riding roads there. Build a fifty foot high wall around Detroit and let them have that.


 

fuck that shit they already have one of the biggest countries in the world! send them back... they are already killing them selves over there and then we dont have to drop shit off!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 30, 2011)

big60235 said:


> Got negg'd for my opinion on the matter in Anything Goes. I guess the Nigger and Indian (I'm 30% Sioux Tribe American Indian and moms side is from Dakotas) comments was okay but the Mexican comment was over the top for Chico???? If you can handle the AG Kitchen stay the Fu(k out.. I think it even says that in the description!!!!!
> 
> Just so everyone is aware I am equal opportunity offender. I crack on my nationality all the time. If you can't laugh at yourself you sure as shit can't laugh at anyone else. Have found that people who can't deal with a joke about a nationality it's because they fell into the stereotype and it's always someone else's fault. Just man up and then it's not your problem anymore.


 
hahah yeah Chico has a sensitive vag.  make fun of the fact that he speaks spanish and watch him flip out.... funny part is im half mexican and just enjoy fucking with him!!


----------



## independent (Sep 30, 2011)

murf23 said:


> Some lil ni**er shot and killed a poor 80 year old man last night here in Brooklyn ...Why cant they learn how to fucking shoot a gun so they only kill each other ...Fucking niggers always the same shit on the news



Wow, sounds like someones on their period.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 30, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Aww look at you....
> 
> 
> You made ignorance look so cute and innocent.



  Saney made a funny!!!!!!!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 30, 2011)

big60235 said:


> Got negg'd for my opinion on the matter in Anything Goes. I guess the Nigger and Indian  (I'm 30% Sioux Tribe American Indian and moms side is from Dakotas) comments was okay but the Mexican comment was over the top for Chico???? If you can handle the AG Kitchen stay the Fu(k out.. I think it even says that in the description!!!!!
> 
> Just so everyone is aware I am equal opportunity offender. I crack on my nationality all the time. If you can't laugh at yourself you sure as shit can't laugh at anyone else. Have found that people who can't deal with a joke about a nationality it's because they fell into the stereotype and it's always someone else's fault. Just man up and then it's not your problem anymore.



nothing special here, I hand out neggs like candy in halloween. all it takes is a cup of coffee post and bang.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 30, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> nothing special here, I hand out neggs like candy in halloween. all it takes is a cup of coffee post and bang.



I think he^^ means burritos at "dia de Los muertos"


----------



## vortrit (Sep 30, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> werd . . I'd rather hang out with mexicans like vortrit. They have much a better attitude towards life and have nice cuisine.



Nothing like margaritas and senoritas.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 30, 2011)

i live in south florida sadly this happens almost on a daily basis it never even makes the news anymore. hell we have shooting at school and it never makes the news. i remeber in highschool we had more shooting or gun related incodents then fire drills. it sad to see inocents get involved in this


----------



## Aries1 (Sep 30, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> If you are speaking to me, I cant join your little group.  I'm only half white, the other half of me wants to slap the dunce cap off your little head and kick your parents' asses.


ROFL...notice how she only claims the white half?


----------



## Curt James (Sep 30, 2011)

murf23 said:


> ^^^^^^ This didnt happen in my area just made me mad when I seen it on the news and the old mans 50 year old son on tv crying . At 80 years old this is how the poor old guy had to go . Just a fucking shame



An innocent being killed does seem tragic, but perhaps it was his time. Also, what if he had lived but then contracted or developed cancer?

A quick and unexpected death isn't the worst possible outcome.

Otoh, at 80 he might have had another 20 years.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 30, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> nothing special here, I hand out neggs like candy in halloween. all it takes is a cup of coffee post and bang.


----------



## dogsoldier (Sep 30, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> must have a white freind  to jerry rig that gun




Uhmmm, in that situation you mean nigga rigged.


----------



## LAM (Sep 30, 2011)

murf23 said:


> Some lil ni**er shot and killed a poor 80 year old man last night here in Brooklyn ...Why cant they learn how to fucking shoot a gun so they only kill each other ...Fucking niggers always the same shit on the news



I believe this is why Chris Rock said bullets should cost $5,000 apiece...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 1, 2011)

i remember chris also being the one that for many stood up and through comedy made a very clear line between black man and the n word.







YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Oct 1, 2011)

Chris is a niggers nigger!


----------



## ExLe (Oct 1, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 1, 2011)

their deffinatly is a difference between a niggnogg and a black person...


----------



## 2B1 (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Gissurjon (Oct 1, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> fuck that shit they already have one of the biggest countries in the world! send them back... they are already killing them selves over there and then we dont have to drop shit off!


 
I'm guessing you are talking about Africa, which is a continent.

That must be you in your avatar picture.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 1, 2011)

gissurjon said:


> i'm guessing you are talking about africa, which is a continent.
> 
> That must be you in your avatar picture.


 lmao


----------



## Aries1 (Oct 1, 2011)

Niggers are different than people are...


----------



## builtforspeed (Oct 1, 2011)

murf23 said:


> Yea I never understand how they dont kill anybody they are aiming at ....If Im shooting at someone you best believe they are gonna get shot



cause they can't even figure out how to hold a pistol right, you know all the gansta's hold there pistols sideway cause that's what they see in the movies and rap video's. you can't hit the broadside of a barn like that.
if only they would hold it to where they just shot themselves!


----------



## dogsoldier (Oct 2, 2011)

The holding the pistol sideways was developed by the Israeli diplomatic security services.  It is just another method to stop a hostile in a very quick fashion. Hollywood picked up on it, then the bangers thought it would be cool, the rest is history. The sideways presentation does work, with practice and your tango is less that 10 feet away.  Bangers just do not know what they are doing.


----------



## SFW (Oct 2, 2011)

The best way to determine if a Nigger is LEO or not is observing how he holds a firearm. If he stands in a combative position, both hands on his weapon, slighty crouched...He might be LEO. This has been a PSA.


----------



## murf23 (Oct 2, 2011)

LAM said:


> I believe this is why Chris Rock said bullets should cost $5,000 apiece...


 


Aint that the truth ...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 2, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> I'm guessing you are talking about Africa, which is a continent.
> 
> *That must be you in your avatar picture*.



ouch


----------



## 2B1 (Oct 2, 2011)

dogsoldier said:


> The holding the pistol sideways was developed by the Israeli diplomatic security services.  It is just another method to stop a hostile in a very quick fashion. Hollywood picked up on it, then the bangers thought it would be cool, the rest is history. The sideways presentation does work, with practice and your tango is less that 10 feet away.  Bangers just do not know what they are doing.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 2, 2011)

this^


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 3, 2011)

dogsoldier said:


> The holding the pistol sideways was developed by the Israeli diplomatic security services.  It is just another method to stop a hostile in a very quick fashion. Hollywood picked up on it, then the bangers thought it would be cool, the rest is history. The sideways presentation does work, with practice and your tango is less that 10 feet away.  Bangers just do not know what they are doing.




I knew a public shooting range instructor who could drive nails at 25yds with a G27 .40 while shooting it sideways.  He said with practice, it's actually easier/faster to acquire a target this way.  Whether he's correct in that reasoning I don't know, but I saw him do it plenty of times.  He's actually the reason I bought my first Glock which led to the purchase of several more.


----------



## dogsoldier (Oct 3, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> I knew a public shooting range instructor who could drive nails at 25yds with a G27 .40 while shooting it sideways.  He said with practice, it's actually easier/faster to acquire a target this way.  Whether he's correct in that reasoning I don't know, but I saw him do it plenty of times.  He's actually the reason I bought my first Glock which led to the purchase of several more.



Almost anything is possible with enough practice. Bottom line the pistol was not designed to be shot that way. Just because some guy who spends all his time on the range can do something does not make it practical.  The technique was developed for a specific purpose, and there will always be someone who thinks it is the cat's ass and proclaim its virtues.  

FWIW, when I was in the military, it was required that we be able to make 50 yard head shots from the kneeing position with a pistol.  Is that practical for someone in the civilian world, nope.  I use to bet other shooters coffee or soda at the range that I could make a head shot at 100 yards with a Browning High Power.  I won a lot of coffee or soda with that. It really came down to practice and knowing your bullet drop.  Would I try that under stress?  Not unless it was an act of desperation.


----------



## dogsoldier (Oct 3, 2011)

LAM said:


> I believe this is why Chris Rock said bullets should cost $5,000 apiece...



Oh yeah, that makes a good deal of sense.  This way only rich people could own them.  Then bad guys could just steal them faster. That would really solve the problem.


----------



## Rednack (Oct 3, 2011)

dogsoldier said:


> I use to bet other shooters coffee or soda at the range that I could make a head shot at 100 yards with a Browning High Power.  I won a lot of coffee or soda with that. It really came down to practice and knowing your bullet drop.  Would I try that under stress?  Not unless it was an act of desperation.


I've got some swamp land out in the dessert you can buy, dirt cheap...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 3, 2011)

Rednack said:


> I've got some swamp land out in the dessert you can buy, dirt cheap...


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 3, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> I'm guessing you are talking about Africa, which is a continent.
> 
> That must be you in your avatar picture.


 
yep never learned geography at the vet


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 3, 2011)

dogsoldier said:


> Almost anything is possible with enough practice. Bottom line the pistol was not designed to be shot that way. Just because some guy who spends all his time on the range can do something does not make it practical. The technique was developed for a specific purpose, and there will always be someone who thinks it is the cat's ass and proclaim its virtues.
> 
> FWIW, when I was in the military, it was required that we be able to make 50 yard head shots from the kneeing position with a pistol. Is that practical for someone in the civilian world, nope. I use to bet other shooters coffee or soda at the range that* I could make a head shot at 100 yards with a Browning High Power*. I won a lot of coffee or soda with that. It really came down to practice and knowing your bullet drop. Would I try that under stress? Not unless it was an act of desperation.


 
 You would not even have to bet me. If i saw that i would just buy you stuff   thats a hell of a shot... I dont usually practice further than 25 yards with a pistol but I can put three 45 clips within a 2 inch hole.

and if you were going to for flat out speed then i would think that shooting from the hip would be faster than any draw and with practice can be accurate.


----------



## dogsoldier (Oct 4, 2011)

Rednack said:


> I've got some swamp land out in the dessert you can buy, dirt cheap...




You have swamp dessert?  Does it come with whip cream?  It is spelled desert.

OK, let me clue you in.  124 grain FMJ, 1100 FPS.  Your point of aim is roughtly the 2x the hieght of the front sight blade over the very top of the silhouette's head.  In other words, you are aiming 5-6 inches above the target. This will get you landing some place from the neck to the top of the head.  The rest comes with practice and knowing how to shoot.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 4, 2011)

dogsoldier said:


> You have swamp dessert?  Does it come with whip cream?  It is spelled desert.




Bahahahaha. This guy has to be from Alabama. He is too dumb and proud to be dumb to not be from Alabama.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 4, 2011)

dogsoldier said:


> OK, let me clue you in. 124 grain FMJ, 1100 FPS. Your point of aim is roughtly the 2x the hieght of the front sight blade over the very top of the silhouette's head. In other words, you are aiming 5-6 inches above the target. This will get you landing some place from the neck to the top of the head. The rest comes with practice and knowing how to shoot.


 
uhhh you clueing me in?  LOL I know how to shoot at targets a long way off... I was giving you a compliment.


----------



## dogsoldier (Oct 4, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> uhhh you clueing me in?  LOL I know how to shoot at targets a long way off... I was giving you a compliment.




Sure didn't sound like it.  "I've got some swamp land out in the dessert you can buy, dirt cheap..."  comes across like  you are saying I'm a huckster and full of shit.


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 4, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Saney made a funny!!!!!!!!


HAHAHAHA!

Why don't you have another cum milkshake?



Aries1 said:


> ROFL...notice how she only claims the white half?



Actually, I've always said I was half Hispanic.  I don't claim one over the other, only pussies do that.


----------



## SFW (Oct 4, 2011)

dogsoldier sounds like an old gunny drunk. and probably beats his wife. repped


----------



## Gissurjon (Oct 4, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> yep never learned geography at the vet



Lol

Seriously though..
It scares me to live in a country where people who lack 8th grade intellect can purchase and carry firearms. 

No disrespect


----------



## KelJu (Oct 4, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> I'm guessing you are talking about Africa, which is a continent.
> 
> That must be you in your avatar picture.



I don't get it, it's a car? Someone help me through my retard moment, because 3 hours ago I read the comment, and I still don't get it.


----------



## Gissurjon (Oct 4, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I don't get it, it's a car? Someone help me through my retard moment, because 3 hours ago I read the comment, and I still don't get it.



It is a dog, put the pipe down.


----------



## dogsoldier (Oct 4, 2011)

SFW said:


> dogsoldier sounds like an old gunny drunk. and probably beats his wife. repped



No, I am not a drunk. Nor do I beat my wife.  I am just practicing to be the neighborhood curmudgeon.

Here let me show you.

**Cough Cough**  "Hey you kids, get off my fucking lawn!"

Sound good?


----------

